

Show HN: Blogic for WordPress, instantly create a WP theme matching your website - bdclimber14
http://blog.blogic.com/instantly-create-a-wordpress-theme-that-matches-your-website

======
zacharyb
I am happy that you added the ability to generate WordPress themes...

This is going to kick ass once it's polished.

\--

Adding an example of the two different options on the pricing page (or
somewhere) would help a bit. People would have a better idea of what your
blogging platform has to offer.

------
bdclimber14
Founder of Blogic here. We did a "Review my startup" on HN a few weeks ago.
Based on the feedback and requests, we pivoted to generate WordPress themes
instead of just hosting our own custom blogging platform. I hope this provides
as much value as I think it will.

~~~
ytadesse
Amazing product. Very good example of a product that solves a real problem.
Cheers.

------
sahilpjain
Awesome work Sean! This is going to rock, especially for startups.

------
lbayuk
Sweet and simple hack. Nice work fellas.

